# Best setup for wolf spiders?



## Bunyan van Asten (Mar 5, 2017)

Hey everyone
I caught 2 wolf spiders yesterday ( http://arachnoboards.com/threads/can-anyone-id-these-two-spiders.291663/ ) , but i don't know what type of setup i'd have to make for them.


----------



## viper69 (Mar 5, 2017)

Bunyan van Asten said:


> Hey everyone
> I caught 2 wolf spiders yesterday ( http://arachnoboards.com/threads/can-anyone-id-these-two-spiders.291663/ ) , but i don't know what type of setup i'd have to make for them.


It's nice to see someone enthusiastic about spiders. I would strongly suggest you return them to the forest they are from. After all, would you like being held captive by a stranger???

Also, if you will not do the above, in the future, wouldn't it make more sense to learn how to keep them BEFORE you snatch them from their home??

Lastly, if no one replies, I would examine the area you snatched them from, and set up a terrarium based on the locale they were taken from. That's the best course of action if you don't release them back to where you exactly found them.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## 9darlingcalvi (Mar 5, 2017)

Isn't every spider taken from the wild? At one point

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Mar 5, 2017)

Something like this... _L.tarantula_ btw that I slightly suppose WC in Puglia region :-s


----------



## viper69 (Mar 5, 2017)

9darlingcalvi said:


> Isn't every spider taken from the wild? At one point


Not captive born.


----------



## Ungoliant (Mar 6, 2017)

viper69 said:


> It's nice to see someone enthusiastic about spiders. I would strongly suggest you return them to the forest they are from. After all, would you like being held captive by a stranger???


I don't have a problem with taking spiders from the wild, so long as:

The species is not endangered.
You are not over-collecting (depleting the area).

You provide a good home for it in captivity.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Love 1


----------



## Bunyan van Asten (Mar 6, 2017)

Ungoliant said:


> I don't have a problem with taking spiders from the wild, so long as:
> 
> The species is not endangered.
> You are not over-collecting (depleting the area).
> ...


The species is actually quite a pest in the area where it lives
It's the first time i went therr
And i always do everything i can to feed them enought and give them the right home


----------



## viper69 (Mar 7, 2017)

Ungoliant said:


> I don't have a problem with taking spiders from the wild, so long as:
> 
> The species is not endangered.
> You are not over-collecting (depleting the area).
> ...


I can see that point of view, but in field collecting I was always taught to return what you found, where you found it. To each their own, some people care about that, some people don't.


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Mar 7, 2017)

Ungoliant said:


> I don't have a problem with taking spiders from the wild, so long as:
> 
> The species is not endangered.
> You are not over-collecting (depleting the area).
> ...


Nothing to say about point 1 and 3, but what about point 2 the very moment that lots and lots of people will start to do the same but "we" can't notice that fast? I tell you, would enter the first and last points, ah ah, it's like Ouroboros snake 
but I doubt because are minorities, IMO in all honesty, those that WC spiders if we consider how much we are and everything.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ungoliant (Mar 8, 2017)

Chris LXXIX said:


> but what about point 2 the very moment that lots and lots of people will start to do the same but "we" can't notice that fast?


I would be surprised if the demand for things like wolf spiders was high enough where there would be enough collectors to deplete the population in a given area.

Tarantulas are a bit different, because they can be valuable enough that non-hobbyists will collect them for extra income.


----------



## Bunyan van Asten (Mar 8, 2017)

Wel... i wasn't trying to stir up a storm, but like i said, it's quite a pest in that forest to a point a saw more than 10 at once climbing up a damn camponotus ant hill.
I have an idea of what thier home should be like, but i just want to know how big it should be, the humidity, what soil i should use for maximum comfort, etc... just the things that arw usually looked over.


----------

